# New Microchip Knows Your Location To Within Centimeters



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Forget a chip in your forehead  the mark of the beast is the cell phone
*Paul Joseph Watson*
Infowars.com
Tuesday, April 10, 2012
The development of a new microchip for cell phones that  knows the users location to within a few centimeters confirms the fact  that contrary to biblical fears about mandatory implantable microchips,  people have willingly exchanged their privacy for convenience and that  the cell phone itself is the de facto mark of the beast.
Broadcom has just rolled out a chip for smart phones  that promises to indicate location ultra-precisely, possibly within a  few centimeters, vertically and horizontally, indoors and out, reports MIT Technology Review.​ In theory, the new chip can even determine what floor  of a building youre on, thanks to its ability to integrate information  from the atmospheric pressure sensor on many models of Android phones.  The company calls abilities like this ubiquitous navigation, and the  idea is that it will enable a new kind of e-commerce predicated on the  fact that shopkeepers will know the moment you walk by their front door,  or when you are looking at a particular product, and can offer you  coupons at that instant.
Over 82% of Americans own cell phones, with around half  of these being smart phones. In the near future, the majority of  Americans will own smart phones that will have the ability to track  their location down to a few centimeters.​ With the effort to legally establish surveillance drones  as a legitimate tool in domestic law enforcement, authorities could  save a lot of time and money by simply requesting cell phone companies  provide real-time tracking of suspects via their smart phones.​ Indeed, Apple, Google and Microsoft  have all been caught secretly tracking the physical locations of their  users and saving that information to a file. How long is it before such  data is instantly available to law enforcement bodies on demand, just as  governments are legislating that ISPs and cell phone companies divulge our web browsing histories, email, texts and call information?​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2012)

smart phone:hitchair:

Ill stay with my Dumbphone


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Imagine that, LEO will be able to tell when you went into the bar, when you leave and where you are. LEO (if my assumption is correct) could likely tell the speed of a car....imagine a slow day in town, LEO has extra time and is monitoring the freeway....

A friend and I were just discussing this, she was all dismissive saying something to the effect of "who would have the info, LEO can't do that, people would fight it"....to which I said "if a shop owner can have the info, do you think LEO can't?" "Allowing....I'm betting you are too late on telling them no, they've already got their foot in the door (already allowed to track, tap and use your phone info without warrant), it'll not be a fight to keep it from happening, but to try to get it reversed."

Call me paranoid, but sure glad I don't have one...


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, and my friend's view was to the effect that only criminals need worry....I'm not so sure.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 11, 2012)

Two words: Airplane Mode.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, she said just turn the tracking off, but I'm not sure that'll be possible...


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2012)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Two words: Airplane Mode.



:yeahthat:

And what does it matter anyway....we are all gonna be dead before the year is out.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2012)

I would not have even replied to this thread except on Monday I received a call from a young (22 year old) friend/adopted daughter, She adopted us. Anyway, she was suicidal and was cutting herself and told me she wanted to go be with her mom, who is dead. Then she hung up.  I guess you know how happy I was when 911 assured me we could find her due to her phone. It didn't take long either. I for one was happy with this locating ability.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> And what does it matter anyway....we are all gonna be dead before the year is out.



Oh yeah....Dec 22nd, is it??


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I would not have even replied to this thread except on Monday I received a call from a young (22 year old) friend/adopted daughter, She adopted us. Anyway, she was suicidal and was cutting herself and told me she wanted to go be with her mom, who is dead. Then she hung up.  I guess you know how happy I was when 911 assured me we could find her due to her phone. It didn't take long either. I for one was happy with this locating ability.
> Just my 2 cents.



I hear you there, Rose, and I really do understand there are good things coming from it....but lets put that same thought on a different shoe: You are in an abusive relationship, you are fearing for your life and run away to safety. You take your phone because hey, no one can get ahold of you otherwise and you need to be accessible, but this also allows for the one you're hiding from to be able to find you!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2012)

I couldn't find her by myself. I needed help doing that.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2012)

I understand and I am thinking you are saying it isn't as easy as just hitting a button. However, you did it, and you said it didn't take very long....a worried husband calling to report a missing wife would likely have the same hurried results! Not trying to dismiss the good, just pointing out what we consider good could come back and nip us in the bud...so to speak!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2012)

I hear ya and have never really considered this topic but i guess it is like anything else and it depends whose hands it is in. If anyone was tracking me they would get really bored.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm just afraid their gonna save a tracking record on the phones....... which would enable LEO to get the records if your charged and they would be able to see all your movements for the last 6 months to a year....... could bring the world down on all your peeps if they are doing the same as you.


----------



## ColoradoLady (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope it all turned out well for your young friend Rosebud. How terribly sad. I am so glad she respected and cared enough about you to call.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you CL, it was horrifying as she had a baby,a 2 year old, in the car. She is ok for now.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> smart phone:hitchair:
> 
> Ill stay with my Dumbphone


:yeahthat: 

$29.95 at Wally world, pay cash for the minutes.

*I* average >100 minutes/month. Not a big talker.

Love my Mac for the technology, but it sits on a desk.

Wet


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 13, 2012)

The mobile phone sim card alone can and has had the ability to be tracked for a few years now even when the phone is switched off or battery dead and these smart phones yes i agree most have geo mapping built in as do the better dslr cameras so beware folks big brother is here for good.
Glad im not a criminal though.
P.s. 4u2smoke i have a 'dumb and dumber' phone cos im bigtime cost me a whole £30.
Lol
T4


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 17, 2012)

^^^Nope. 

Sim-cards are not self powered, and neither is the gps antenna, which is in ANY new phone with navigation.

Thats like saying your SD card has a battery pack, a transmitter and a receiver. A sim card is the same thing as an sd card, with less SOLID state storage. 

Booya.


----------



## nellschmertz (Mar 13, 2013)

Please just ignore me as I am a low-life SPAMMER


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2013)

:rofl:


----------

